
Switzerland’s Nation of Hoteliers - Thevet
https://www.historytoday.com/miscellanies/switzerland’s-nation-hoteliers
======
s3nnyy
"Significantly, planning cases were based on speculative logic – not actual
demand"

The same happened now in some parts of Switzerland with residential buildings.
In some areas, rents are dropping because there are too many buildings and too
few tenants.

~~~
CalRobert
That sounds fantastic tbh. I never understood why there's any reason housing
should be 30%+ of average takehome, and not, say, 5%.

(It's because we make shortages and that's what people will bear, of course,
but why make shortages?)

~~~
wil421
You can find housing that’s 5% of an average SEs salary. Spoiler alert, you’re
not going to like where you have to live.

~~~
CalRobert
Yes, but I meant an average person's salary.

I did this, in a sense, though I paid cash (mortgage would've been ~5% of
takehome though). But I work remote which helps.

